
Why Do Coupons Have a Cash Value of a Fraction of a Cent? - throwaway613834
http://nowiknow.com/why-do-coupons-have-a-cash-value-of-a-fraction-of-a-cent/
======
DrScump
I'm surprised that trading stamp examples weren't mentioned.

On the west coast of the USA, anyway, Blue Chip stamps and S&H Green Stamps
were the main competitors. There was a Blue Chip redemption store in the South
Bay somewhere.

